
Why the Internet of Things Sucks - Raed667
http://raed.it/blog/why-the-internet-of-things-sucks-and-how-you-can-help-make-it-better/
======
vortico
Sure, but I personally don't like my devices and appliances making decisions
for me, so I suppose by definition I don't like "smart" technology. No one
said devices with IP addresses have to make decisions and thus be smart, so a
lamp with an SSH server is still a device in the Internet of Things. It's
sitting idle until I design software on my own to control it.

~~~
Raed667
Yes, that's an absolutely viable option as "connected device" but that is not
how "Smart" works.

I believe that the next big thing in computing is the removal of unnecessary
screens and interactions. The next paradigm is a device that is able to
seamlessly do for you the routine/predictable tasks you usually do. Replacing
a wall switch with an iPhone app doesn't fall under that paradigm.

